# New Wheels today



## LONGBEACH24 (Apr 16, 2002)

Bought these CH's today (19")...Car is a 2004 A6 2.7 S-Line


----------



## sbh tuned (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: New Wheels today (LONGBEACH24)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LONGBEACH24 (Apr 16, 2002)

*Re: New Wheels today (sbh tuned)*








Thanks Shane!


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: New Wheels today (LONGBEACH24)*

Looks good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## derracuda (Oct 22, 2004)

[borat]VEDDY NIIICCCCE[/borat]


----------



## thestryker (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: New Wheels today (LONGBEACH24)*

you can't go wrong with them. sharp!!


----------



## DrPassat (Dec 5, 2002)

*Re: New Wheels today (thestryker)*

Did your S-Line previously sport the 9-spoke RS6 wheels? If so, are they for sale?


----------



## LONGBEACH24 (Apr 16, 2002)

*Re: New Wheels today (DrPassat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrPassat* »_Did your S-Line previously sport the 9-spoke RS6 wheels? If so, are they for sale?









I sold them in about a day here on vortex. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RideVR6 (May 28, 2002)

*Re: New Wheels today (LONGBEACH24)*

Damn you. Lookin good Dan!


----------



## DrPassat (Dec 5, 2002)

*Re: New Wheels today (LONGBEACH24)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LONGBEACH24* »_








I sold them in about a day here on vortex. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Yeah, baby. A set of those are going to find their way - somehow - on the S4 I will soon be buying. Sorry I missed yours. Nice upgrade, by the way. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RI1643 (Apr 30, 2007)

*Re: New Wheels today (LONGBEACH24)*

looks good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

